# first try - any suggestions?



## spook313 (Feb 12, 2006)

i'm growing 12 plants in my closet at the moment, but will be moving them into a bigger room later on. i've got them under 3 fluorescent grow lights and am watering them regularly. they all seem healthy, but i'm looking for someone with experience's suggestions.

here's what i've got...

http://photobucket.com/albums/v181/kefi23/?action=view&current=IMG_1801.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/v181/kefi23/?action=view&current=IMG_1799.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/v181/kefi23/?action=view&current=IMG_1798.jpg

other than my budget, i only have one problem with growing these. my closet has been infested with fruit flies. i've been researching these flies online, and it seems like they are nesting in my soil. because of this, i cannot kill them.

if you've got any suggestions/ideas, please let me know.


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2006)

let 'em dry out. Those flies thrive in moist conditions. A half inch layer of playground sand on top of your soil, will help control them, too. Dianeciuos(sp) Earth is great for ridding of soil dwelling pests.


----------



## spook313 (Feb 12, 2006)

"let them dry out"?  do you mean not water them?  if so, how long can the plants go without water?

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2006)

Let them get "dry", (drooping) then fully drench the medium. MJ doesn't like "wet feet". 

While the pots are "dry" pick them up, feel the weight. Should be relatively light. After drenchiing the medium, lift them again. Notice the weight difference.
 Soon you will be adept at picking up a pot, and automativly knowing if it needs water.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 12, 2006)

Not trying to be a know-it-all, but it's diatomaceous
*(di·a·to·ma·ceous) *earth.
Just testing out my new taskbar dictionary.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 12, 2006)

Also, if you want to kill the adults, just go to all mart and buy some of those fly strips and hang them on the ceiling. It will kill a lot of the adults and it should limit their breeding.


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a know-it-all, but it's diatomaceous
> *(di·a·to·ma·ceous) *earth.
> Just testing out my new taskbar dictionary.



I have to go get the bag everytime, "IF" I want it spelled correctly.Duno' why it is...too many vowels maybe??


"I'll buy "A", Pat"...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I have to go get the bag everytime, "IF" I want it spelled correctly.Duno' why it is...too many vowels maybe??
> 
> 
> "I'll buy "A", Pat"...


 
Hey Hick, it's "I'll buy <an> "A", Pat"


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha



Edit: It's "**** with Hick Night"

Hick, duck man. No, the other way man......


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2006)

spook313 said:
			
		

> i'm growing 12 plants in my closet at the moment, other than my budget, i only have one problem with growing these. my closet has been infested with fruit flies. i've been researching these flies online, and it seems like they are nesting in my soil. because of this, i cannot kill them.
> 
> if you've got any suggestions/ideas, please let me know.


Yes my friend, you can kill them. Take the entire thing outside and right after taking as many cutting's as possible from them, throw the rest in a dumpster.

Wash the cuttings in a mild dishsoap mix, about 1 drop in a quart of water, and wrap them in a wet paper towel while you fumigate your place.

Now, you're rid of the pests. Put those cuttings into a dark, rooting solution and let em root. Now you've got a bunch of the suckers and no flies.

Good luck man, let us know how it  goes.


----------



## spook313 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> [...] A half inch layer of playground sand on top of your soil [...]


okay, i've put sand on top of the soil. i'll let you know how that works out.



			
				El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> [...] kill the adults, just go to all mart and buy some of those fly strips [...]


i was going to do that, but my mom said "why spend the money". instead i've made homemade "fly traps" (buckets covered with saran wrap with fruit juice and bananas in them).



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> [...] taking as many cutting's as possible from them, throw the rest in a dumpster.


i was worried someone would say that. it's what i'm going to do if nothing else works.



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Put those cuttings into a dark, rooting solution and let em root.


 i don't know much about cloning plants, but isn't rooting solution basically water with fert. in it? if so, can i put the cuttings in my own mix of fert./water?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

spook313 said:
			
		

> i don't know much about cloning plants, but isn't rooting solution basically water with fert. in it? if so, can i put the cuttings in my own mix of fert./water?


 
It also has a hormone in it. (want to ask how to make a ***** moan. hahahaha)
but seriously. You can root a clone in water too, but the hormone in like olivia's rooting gel, rootone, Dyna-gro rooting, etc. solution makes this process easier.


----------



## spook313 (Feb 14, 2006)

are those products ridiculously expensive?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

Rootone you can get at wal-mart in my area for 4 bucks. That link in my sig. Hick uses Rootone. It has enough to clone quite a bit.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 14, 2006)

spook313 said:
			
		

> i was going to do that, but my mom said "why spend the money". instead i've made homemade "fly traps" (buckets covered with saran wrap with fruit juice and bananas in them).


Dude, the fly traps aren't even 2 dollars and if you put a bucket full of rotting fruit in your grow room, you'll have a hell of a lot more pests in there. If anything, just don't put out a bucket of bananas and fruit juice? BAD IDEA


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 14, 2006)

Besides, the fly strips are cheaper than bananas and fruit juice anyways.


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2006)

spook..an _'el naturel_ substitute would be willow water. 



> **** Cheney shot a guy! Does this make anyone else laugh they're ass off?


..at least he was hunting..


----------



## spook313 (Feb 15, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> Besides, the fly strips are cheaper than bananas and fruit juice anyways.


okay, i suppose i can get some of those then.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> spook..an 'el naturel substitute would be willow water.


i'll just go with the $4 solution. thank you anyway though.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 15, 2006)

Fly "strips":

Fly "paper"--those sticky twisty hanging-down things are great.
However, those "no-pest strips" and very very bad.
They are like bars of toxic-to-people insecticide encased in a cardboard hanger deal.
They constantly release insecticide.
They are banned in most countries and places where they are allowed they are banned anywhere where people spend much time (like living rooms or bedrooms) or places where food is prepared.
Having those "no-pest strips" in a grow room constantly dousing your buds with poison means you're raising toxic buds.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Those plants are green and all, but they don't look healthy. Mine clearly aren't healthy, but dude, those are the thinest plants i've ever seen. I've never grown in soil, but clone those and get them under a 400 HPS at least. I bet you'll get an ounce at best with that setup, once they fall over. I don't mean to be negative, but they aren't doing well unless you're going to grow those until they look like Jacks Bean Stalk.  

Never put a bucket of fruit in with your plants! You may as well put dog shit or a dead rat in there.  

Clone them and start over. 

The attached pictures are my last crop at 2 weeks before harvest. That's 4 plants.. See how full that is. Your 10 plants are looking pretty slender.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 20, 2006)

MUSTS:
-Transplant to bigger containers, 2 gal. at least.
-Install more light.  Rule of thumb is 6000+ lumens per sq/ft of growing space.  Lumen output is usually printed on the bulb.
-Stick an oscillating fan in there to strengthen the stems.
-Install some sort of ventilation.


----------



## spook313 (Feb 20, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> Never put a bucket of fruit in with your plants! You may as well put dog shit or a dead rat in there.


i think i misinformed all of you with my "homemade fly trap". yes, i do have a bucket of rotting fruit in my grow-room. i have put a layer of saran wrap over the top of the bucket (like a cover). in the saran wrap, i have made tiny holes so the flies can get into the bucket. since the flies are dumb, they cannot escape from the bucket the same way that the got in. here's a drawing that may explain it better than i do...







anyway: i have no more fruit flies.



			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -Transplant to bigger containers, 2 gal. at least.


i was planning on doing that soon, but i'll do it today instead. since my current grow room is so small, should i kill some of my plants? i will not be able to fit 12 2 gal. containers in my closet...



			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -Install more light. Rule of thumb is 6000+ lumens per sq/ft of growing space. Lumen output is usually printed on the bulb.


money is tight, but i'll see what i can do about getting some more light.



			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -Stick an oscillating fan in there to strengthen the stems.


does it have to be an oscillating fan? i don't have any of them in the house.



			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -Install some sort of ventilation.


that i will not be able to do until i move them to my attic. the only reason i haven't moved them there yet is, there is no electricity there and i've got basically no money.


i know this is off topic but why is miracle grow so bad for MJ?


----------



## spook313 (Feb 20, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> The attached pictures are my last crop at 2 weeks before harvest. That's 4 plants.. See how full that is. Your 10 plants are looking pretty slender.


there is no attactment.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

I threw a picture in the post... Sorry about that. It got rejected because I didn't read the limitations.

Good idea with that bucket. Glad it cleared the problem up. I grw up in the city and a bucket of old friut as a fly catcher never crossed my path. Again, nice idea.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 21, 2006)

" i was planning on doing that soon, but i'll do it today instead. since my current grow room is so small, should i kill some of my plants? i will not be able to fit 12 2 gal. containers in my closet...?
-Well, killing them is an option.
Last year, when faced with too many plants, I left 8 plants in 6" containers on a street corner in the middle of the night.

An oscillating fan is superior.  With a fixed fan the plants will be permanentlybent over; you'll have to change the direction/location every day or 2.

More light and ventilation will greatly increase your yield.
If you give your plants for example 3000 lumens per sq/ft, you'll only end up with half as much weed as with with 6000 l.p.s.f.
And pot grown under low lights will not be nearly as potent.

Generally speaking, the more you spend on optimizing your grow you'll make back on your very first harvest.
A used 400 watt HPS can be purchased for as little of $75.00 via e-bay or from growshops.
Ventilation costs about $30.00 for 2 bathroom exhaust-type fans (1 intake, 1 exhaust) and about an hours labor with a drill, sabre saw and screwdriver.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

Ganja, that's awesome. We leave them in the mail boxes of people we don't like. just remember to wear gloves.


----------

